# Chihuahua problems



## chihuahuaowner (Oct 7, 2013)

First of all I just want to say that I am Norwegian, so I´m sorry for any grammar mistakes... My english isn´t any good.

I own a three year old chihuahua female. She is perfect in almost everything, besides two things I hope some of you guys have a advice on.

*problem 1. Attention seeking:*
Sometimes she´ll sit right beside you, whining on and on, and won´t stop until you give her your attention. If you do, and snuggle with her for a little while, it´s all good until she suddenly starts whining again... It´s extremely annoying and irritating. She does not respond to commands or scolding of any kind, and I just can´t get her to stop! 

*problem 2. Aggressive in cage:*
When we´re going to bed at night, she´ll go into her cage and as I´m reaching to close it, she´ll start growling. I never pull away, because that is supposed to make the problem worse. She wont stop growling until we walk away from the cage, and even when I correct her she wont stop. She always seems to want to have the last word.

I´m really hoping that somebody can help me, because I´m getting lost here... ANY ANSWER IS A WELCOMED ONE


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm no expert, just 17 years of living with dogs.

I've been really interested of late in the anxiety wrap (there's another product called thunder shirt). It uses accupressure to calm dogs down. It looks like a shirt but it's snug fitting to calm them. Might be worth a try. I'm about to order one and try it out for my anxious mini poodle.

You are doing well ignoring the growling in the crate. As for whining while sitting next to you, I'd plop her on the floor and leave the room. But it's hard to say because I can't see what she's doing when she's whining. Is she stressed? Nervous? Demanding? Could something be frightening her? Could it be she's just being bossy? Google anxiety wrap and watch some of the videos to see if you think it might help.

Again, no expert. My chihuahua girl came to me very anxious and worried but has settled in nicely.


----------



## chihuahuaowner (Oct 7, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I'm no expert, just 17 years of living with dogs.
> 
> I've been really interested of late in the anxiety wrap (there's another product called thunder shirt). It uses accupressure to calm dogs down. It looks like a shirt but it's snug fitting to calm them. Might be worth a try. I'm about to order one and try it out for my anxious mini poodle.
> 
> ...



I´ll look the anxiety wrap up!

She does not seem stressed, frightened or nervous.. Don´t know about the demanding part, but she´ll just sit there for minutes whining until I pat her back.. As for the crate, she is not a nervous dog, Does not seem frightened at all, and she is almost always very calm, she never bites in the crate though, she just growls and occationally nips at us..

Thank you so much for answering, and I´d love to talk more about this issue, because you sound like you have lots of experience with dogs!

PS: I could also film the whole episode, about the cage, so that you could get a more clear picture of what I´m struggling with??


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It might help


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

From what's written here she sounds to be guarding her crate from you. There is a very easy fix for this. Every time you approach the crate give her a little treat. Every single time and especially at bed time. The growling is saying "get away from MY crate" and every night you eventually walk away which in turn rewards the growling. The goal by feeding her is to make your approach always equal positive associations.

As for the whining. The second she does it, stand up and wait her out. If she continues, walk out of the room. Do not touch her, do not look at her, do not talk to her. Any attention positive or negative will reward the behavior. From what you describe she is demanding attention. Therefore even telling her no or picking her up is getting her exactly what she wants. Rinse and repeat. Every single time she does this stand up. Then try sitting down, if she does it again stand up. If she is still whining while your standing you have to leave the room. Something that will make this "training" go faster is to always have treats on you, when she is quietly laying on the couch with you, reward her.


----------



## chihuahuaowner (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks! Will definitely try both of those techniques!


----------

